# Sportarms 38 Special



## Slowalkintexan

I have this revolver, 2 1/2" barrel, steel, wood grips. Sportarms was in Miami, the gun was probably made in Argentina. It locks up nicely. It shows a fair amount of wear on metal and grips, but has no cracks or visible defects. Shoots as good as I'd expect from a short barrel. Probably an older gun because there is no transfer bar. The hammer falls directly on the cartridge. So I'd carry it with 5, and the hammer on an empty cylinder. Seems that it would be a pretty good carry gun. What do you think?


----------



## Baldy

Load it up with snake shot and put it in your tackle box for snakes and such. The size is OK for carry but I wouldn't trust the quality of it for self protection. To be honest with you that's what is knowned as a Saturday nite special. Remember you ask me what I thought. I am not trying to be smart or flame you.
Good luck.
Best,Baldy.


----------



## Slowalkintexan

*Thanks, Baldy*

I appreciate your quick reply. No offense taken. I'm curious what would make this an inferior gun. It's all steel, pretty heavy actually, doesn't seem to be made from pot metal. While it's not the prettiest gun, how much can one expect from a short barrel gun. There doesn't seem to be much of a mechanism to go wrong.
What should I look for? Any opinions are welcome, for or against. Just trying to learn here.
I have a friend who is a top notch machinist, not a gun person, but he knows metal and machining. Maybe I'll have him look at it.


----------



## Slowalkintexan

*Follow-up*

I did learn that Sportarms was an importer and distributor back in maybe the 60's, so probably this gun was cheap at the time. And I did confirm it was made in Argentina, by F & L, and wow, it even has a model number on it, but no-one can identify it. So it must be one of those private label guns, or an incredible rare and valuable one of a kind:anim_lol:


----------



## Baldy

What may look good on the outside could be pot metal and what not on the inside. I am not saying that it is so, as I know nothing about that make of revolver. I sure wouldn't throw it away. I would use it for plinking and snakes. I just wouldn't want to put my tail on the line with it is all I am saying. Taurus and Rossi are made in Argentina and they sell well and do a good job. Good luck.
Best,Baldy.


----------



## dogngun

Get some range ammo, take it out and practice with it. Short barrel revolvers can be pretty accurate if iyo learn to shoot them. They resopnd to very slight changes from shot to shot, so you must learn to be consistant in grip, trigger control, etc.
Run a hundred or so rounds through it, concentrating on the fundamentals and you will be surprised how much better it gets. 

Enjoy it. It may be a better gun than you think.

Mark


----------



## rleszai

*In search of this gun.*

I am looking for a Sportarm, 38spl, Serial #44596. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## kens67mustang

I have the same revolver.....purchased from my dad. Seems like a very solid handgun.....reliable & pretty damn accurate to boot. Took it to a local gun shop to see about hand grips.and he seems impressed with the fit & finish.


----------



## kens67mustang

saturday night special refers to a untraceable gun.no serial number.which means it could be ANY make of handgun.......


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

kens67mustang said:


> saturday night special refers to a untraceable gun.no serial number.which means it could be ANY make of handgun.......


the term actually refers to any make of inexpensive gun, usually made with inferior metals and plastics, small caliber and easily concealed. they are also known as junk guns. serial numbers have nothing to do with these guns. the sportarms imported guns do fall into the saturday night special/junk gun catergory..... they imported rohms from germany, f&l from aregntina and a handfull of other crap guns from crap gun makers.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Baldy said:


> ...Taurus and Rossi are made in Argentina and they sell well and do a good job...


No.
They're made in Brazil.
And some of 'em are actually assembled here.

Argentina once made some pretty good Colt M1911s, licensed by Colt's.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Steve M1911A1 said:


> No.
> They're made in Brazil.
> And some of 'em are actually assembled here.
> 
> Argentina once made some pretty good Colt M1911s, licensed by Colt's.


the modelo 1927 was not only licensed but production was supervised by colt. the FM hi powers were also licensed copies and excellent guns.....

argentina like germany and brazil and every other country can and does make some very very good guns.... but regardless of the country of origin, if it has the name sportarms on it, its crap.


----------



## denner

Don't forget "Bersa", started by Italian immigrants in the late 1950's, many of them Beretta mechanical engineers, heavy German influence in that line and Beretta for that matter.


----------



## BigKev

I have one of these as well but mine is made in West Germany. I believe it has a 3 inch barrel though. What is the value of this gun? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Easy_CZ

Before I counted on a gun (of which I knew very little or nothing about) to take on the role of protecting my life or the lives of my loved ones, I'd have said gun inspected by a good, reputable gunsmith. Period. End of story. 

When I'm at the Pearly Gates, I'd hate to have to explain how I got myself killed because my no-name gun didn't function properly. "Yeah, but the gun only set me back 100 bucks!"

A cheap, reliable gun is great. A cheap POS gun is a POS.


----------



## BigKev

I didn't buy the gun. It was a gift I got a long time ago from an Ex. I was wanting to know what it is worth, wanting to sell so I can get a 9mm.


----------



## Easy_CZ

Sorry. Guess I misread the OP. No offense meant.


----------



## Easy_CZ

Slowalkintexan said:


> So I'd carry it with 5, and the hammer on an empty cylinder. Seems that it would be a pretty good carry gun. What do you think?


On second thought, I did read it correctly. I stand by my original answer. Get thee to a gun smith.

My post was directed toward the OP, not you BigK.

That is all.


----------



## BigKev

No problem, Just trying to figure out what the gun is worth.


----------



## Easy_CZ

BigKev, found this listing for a 4-inch 38:

http://http://www.gunauction.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=10984488

This example has timing issues, so keep that in mind when checking the value. Hope this helps.


----------



## BigKev

My computer won't let me go to the site.
that you told me Easy_CZ


----------



## Easy_CZ

Let's try this again...

http://www.pooshka.com/gun-value.php?poo_model_id=8311

Sportarms 6 shot 4in barrel gunsmiths 38 special For Sale at GunAuction.com

http://www.armslist.com/posts/16993...-for-sale--6-shot--38-special-sportarms-rg-38

http://www.theoutdoorstrader.com/threads/15089-Sportarms-38


----------



## BigKev

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Alex1959

I was a Sport Arms dealer starting 1985 for a few years. Those revolvers were made in 2 models. 2.5 " barrel and 4" barrel. they looked good, felt good and shut good. The dealer cost was under $100 and we retailed them for about $130. It is a good quality basic revolver. According to what Sport Arms told the dealers they were made in Germany. There was no marks on the gun to where it was manufactured. Sport Arms was not a large company and I do not believe their quantities were big, so they tried to keep the manufacturers name under the table I guess. They are still in business, in Miami Fl with only a few employees. There main business was always cutlery, knives of all kinds and martial arts uniforms, weapons and accessories. The parent company called "Valor". Hope this infor helps.


----------

